# Any good fresh coleslaw recipes?



## matt22556 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm completely tired of store bought premade coleslaw. I'm really looking for a coleslaw recipe that I can make. I'm kinda picky, not really into the finely chopped variety, like KFC's. Thanks in advanced!

Matt


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello Matt.  This is my Grandma's recipe.  You can add grated carrot to sweeten it up but most folks who have tried it say it is good as is.  The onion in it goes really well with Que.  The only family argument is whether to use mayo or Miracle whip. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I use mayo and a LOT of black pepper but try both and you decide.  Hope ya like it.  Sorry for the format.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


COLESLAW
         
INGREDIENTS:
          
1/2 HEAD GREEN CABBAGE
      
1/8 SMALL WHITE ONION
      
MIRACLE WHIP/MAYONAISE
      
SALT
      
GROUND BLACK PEPPER
   
DIRECTIONS:
    
REMOVE THE CORE FROM THE CABBAGE AND DISCARD THE CORE.  SHRED THE CABBAGE IN A FOOD PROCESSOR OR THINLY SLICE.  PUT CABBAGE INTO MIXING BOWL.  CRUSH THE CABBAGE WITH YOUR HAND TO RELEASE SOME MOISTURE.  FINELY CHOP ONION WITH MINI CHOPPER AND POUR INTO MIXING BOWL, OR GRATE THE ONION INTO THE BOWL.  USE KITCHEN TABLESPOON AND ADD 2 SPOONS OF MIRACLE WHIP/MAYONAISE.  MIX WELL.  SALT AND PEPPER TO TASTE.  ADD MORE MIRACLE WHIP/MAYONAISE IF TOO DRY.  CAN MIX RED AND GREEN CABBAGE TO ADD A LITLE COLOR. 
                                          


----------



## snowdog71 (Jun 29, 2013)

I like the pre shredded cabbage from the grocery store I fine slice a apple shred some carrots, I add olive oil, mayonnaise, apple vinegar, salt white pepper, celery seed and a little bit of sugar, everyone around here loves it, and I dint usually measure anything, just to taste, if you want measurements I could come up with some good luck Rick


----------



## matt22556 (Jun 29, 2013)

Both sound great!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## eman (Jun 29, 2013)

best slaw i have ever put in my pie hole came from another member.

Bama fans cole slaw.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112606/bama-fans-cole-slaw


----------



## hotnspicy (Jun 29, 2013)

I had someone over for a BBQ & knew they were allergic to mayo.  I will link to that recipe.  Since I am having 25 over for Independence day I figured I would make it again.  I really liked it & even with some of the reviews saying it was too oily every person that has had it loved it.  Of course I am gonna tweek it a lil will use a lil less oil.  Its best if you make it 3-4 days ahead of time  http://www.food.com/recipe/amish-cole-slaw-323421


----------



## matt22556 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks so much, please keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## disco (Jun 29, 2013)

This is my favourite coleslaw. It isn't the creamy style but I love it. It also goes great on a pulled pork sandwich.

Marinated Oil And Vinegar Deli Coleslaw

Serving Size: 8

-= Ingredients =-

1 large cabbage ; shredded

1 small green pepper ; sliced

2 green onion ; chopped

2 large carrot ; grated

3/4 cup white vinegar 

1 teaspoon seasoning salt 

1 tablespoon brown sugar 

1 1/2 teaspoons celery seeds 

3 tablespoons prepared mustard 

1 teaspoon garlic powder ; optional

2/3 cup vegetable oil 

1/2 cup white sugar 

black pepper ; optional

-= Instructions =-

1 In a large bowl, mix the vegetables together.

2 Mix first 6 dressing ingredients together in a small saucepan; bring to aboil.

3 Remove from heat then immediately add in the oil and white sugar,whisk/mix to combine well until the sugar is completey dissolved then pour over the veggies.

4 Allow to sit out at room temperature for 1 hour stirring occasionallywith a spoon.

5 Cover and refrigerate for 24 hours stirring occasionally, I just keep a wooden spoon in the bowl and just mix everytime I open the fridge.

6 Season with freshly ground black pepper (if desired) before serving.


----------



## hotnspicy (Jun 30, 2013)

Odd my link didn't post.  Looks very similar to disco's.

Coleslaw

2 (16 ounce) bags cabbage coleslaw blend
1 medium onion, finely chopped
3/4 cup white sugar

Dressing

1 cup vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon celery seed
1 teaspoon white sugar
1 teaspoon prepared mustard
3/4 cup vegetable oil

Directions:

1
In a large bowl, toss together the cabbage, onion, and 3/4 cup sugar.
2
In a small saucepan, combine the vinegar, salt, celery seed, 1 teaspoon white sugar, mustard and oil.
3
Bring to a boil.
4
Cook for 3 minutes.
5
Cool completely, then pour over cabbage mixture.
6
Toss to coat.
7
Refrigerate 8-24 hours for best flavor.
8
Toss again prior to serving.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's the slaw sauce that I make. This is a large batch that we make up and store in the fridge and use on all kinds of salads.

4 ounces granulated sugar
3/4 cup seasoned rice vinegar
3 cups mayonnaise
1 tablespoon celery seed
1/4 cup capers
1 1/2 tablespoons garlic, finely chopped
 

Used it to make a great shredded broccoli and cauliflower slaw in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139185/3-2-1-2-2-1-blast-off


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 1, 2013)

I find keeping it simple with a twist works:

basic mix of mayo, vinegar, sugar, and black pepper (I like a healthy dose of pepper)

then I add a big shot of Beaver brand Sweet Hot mustard

Makes a tangy, sweet, slaw with a nice little bite to keep the tounge interested.

One thing to do as well - buy the pre-shredded cabbage, if you read on the bag it has had some of the water removed, this prevents the slaw from becoming watery and runny as the cabbage breaks down. You can do it yourself by placing the cabbage in a caulinder over a bowl, sprinkle it with a little bit of salt, and place a weighted bowl on top of it, then put it in the fridge overnight. You will find a bunch of cabbage water in the bottom bowl in the morning. I just buy the bag and save the time... lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2013)

These all sound good. I will give Disco's a shot as I have been wanting to try a Mustard heavy Cole Slaw...JJ


----------



## webowabo (Jul 3, 2013)

I like JIRodriguez idea.. simple.. basic .. easy to remember. Alot of cracked peppers... and I gotta try the mustard kick. 

Now That said, the last slaw I made was out of all red cabbage(all I could find on my way to a campout)... and it just "looked" bad the following day.. but.. still good... just really not use to eating something that red\puple color everyday.. :l
Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 3, 2013)

Another good way to spice up slaw sauce is to add horseradish or wasabi. Gives a great kick. Trader joes has a wasabi mayo that makes a great substitute for the regular mayo.


----------



## juliana warren (Apr 15, 2016)

I also enjoy cooking coleslaw, and my recipe is pretty much simple: I take a half of green cabbage and mayonaise, a quarter of an onion and add some grated carrot, as I enjoy when this dish is sweet. Then, you may add some salt and pepper, as you wish. As you see, the ingredients are quite simple, and you can get these in any local store, so wish you good luck, enjoy cooking and tasting your homemade dish!


----------

